# FET & HFEA FEE



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

Quick question ! 

Just wondering do you pay the £103.00 fee to the HFEA for FET ?

I paid it for my IVF & as the embryos are from that ivf i was hoping i would not have to pay that again but can't seem to find any information on it, 

I think FET is over charged as it is i mean £750, for a few tablets and a transfer (oh no just noted drugs not inc )  
plus the £300 for freezing that's a year but i was thinking as i'm having my back within 2 months do i get the other 10 months payment back ~ yeah right   work's out £25 per month .. so by right i should get £250 back think i will ask !  

Sara xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Sara honey

I had FET in July and the total fee was £1,053 which included £103 to HFEA, £200 for drugs, and £750 for the actual treatment honey. I too thought it was a bit of a swizz that I had to pay the £103 again when had only paid it 2 months previously for the fresh IVF cycle!

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Tracy  ! 

Just looking on the **** website and sadly it dosent say about FET but i can't really undertand why you have to pay it again and like you i will be having it done 2 months after paying my last fee, 

Just don't understand why it cost so much ! 
What i might do is give them a call, to find out  WHY you have to pay for frozen and report back if possible 

thanks for your responce 
Sara xxxx
On their site it states : 
Fees will not be payable for cycles when:

embryos are created but all are frozen so in cases of OHSS ~ then i understand they would pay the fee at FET, but for us paying it for IVF, shouldnt have to pay it for FET, 

& for you tracy having paid it 2 months perivous should let you have one fee for lot of embryos   so if you have 6 frozen and 2-3 transfered you only pay once ! ~ but then that would benifit us not them 

Oh what a moaner i am this morning must be the cold


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I too had to pay the **** fee.  My IVF treatment cycle was cancelled as I developed severe OHSS and had to freeze all.  My FET treatment cycle was free, but I still had to pay for the drugs and HFEA fee.  From what I understand, **** fees are due for each and every treatment cycle.


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hiya

I have had to pay the £103 for every cycle I have had.  According to the HFEA it is down to the Clinic's discretion as they charge the Clinic, not us.  As far as I am aware most clinics charge patients each and every time which is another way of them making money out of us.

This is the info re this fee from the HFEA:  The HFEA does not charge any individual patient for fertility treatment.  Clinics, both NHS and private, pay a fee to the HFEA towards the costs of being regulated and inspected. This is based on the number of treatments they carry out, and is currently £104.50 for each cycle of IVF and £52 for each donor insemination cycle.  

Some private clinics pass this fee onto their patients as an additional item on the bill. Others cover this cost in their overall treatment fees, just as they do the other costs of running a clinic.  If you are paying for treatment, ask you clinic what their practice is. 

The benefit to you, as a patient, is that you know that an HFEA-licensed clinic is complying with the law and is providing safe and appropriate treatment
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I am too wondering if I get frosties from this cycle, will I have to continue to pay 2 lots of freezing charges each year because they are from different cycles?!

I paid about £1300 in total for my FET.

Good luck chick 

Anna x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi All 

thanks for all your replys it just seems madness to charge us twice when there are so many other cost to pay without the emotional price  ! 

oh well at least i know now, better not but those new boots i saw the other day !!   
I did think FET would cost us £1000 & i am right sadly, but as we all would say worth every penny & more if it was to work 

thanks for the info Anna ! 
 with your cycle ... so hope this is the one hun you so deserve it !! xxxx
Sara xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Yep, we've just paid £803 pounds which includes the £103 HFEA fee (not inc drugs if on medicated treatment) Our treatment costs includes all the scans (our clinic do regular scans throughout cycle rather than OPKs), as well as the actual ET, the follow up appt (or scan if successful) and a councellor appt if wanted.

Our fresh ivf cycle also included freezing any embies for 3 years so we've not had to pay extra for that...although we've now used all our embies anyway.

Good luck
Natasha x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Good luck to you too Sara.

Did you enjoy your hol?  Hope so.

Love

Anna x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Natasha, you test on the same day I have a job interview!  Lets hope its a lucky day - anyway it is the 7th and you know, 7 is a lucky number!


----------

